# Nevoks pagee rba pod



## Imti175 (27/1/22)

Any vendors bringing this rba in? Or does any vendors have it already?









Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivyvape (9/2/22)

Sorry friend， not now, but it will be soon.Thank you for your support always.


----------

